# smokey tutorial!  <3 [image HEAVY]



## Caderas (Dec 10, 2006)

well, this is my first shot at a tutorial.  and i really am appreciative now towards the ladies who do them because wow! their a lot of work.  i know i have tons of pictures so if there are a lot of unnessecary ones, just let me know!  this is based off of my FOTD found here;; http://www.specktra.net/showthread.php?t=60402.






1.Jane Clubbing e/s
2.Wet n' Wild Chrome e/s
3.Laura Gellar Blush-N-Brighten
4.Physician's Formula Talc-Free Powder [in different container]
5.Flirt Bo-Peep e/s
6.Deckchair p/m
7.Ruby Red p/m
8.Pinkarat l/g
9.Blacktrack f/l
10.Covergirl Midnight Brown eyebrow pencil
11.Maybelline gel (+#5 & #10 = my new eyebrow combo!) 
12.Jane Curling Mascara
13.Jane Hipbone e/s
14.Laura Gellar Spackle




Start out bare-faced and apply Spackle all over face




After dried, apply PF's powder all over face




Take a concealer brush and get circles out with more powder




Start to pencil/fill in eyebrows




Not done vs. Done












Apply a wash of Chrome e/s all over, thicker on inner lids




Add Hipbone e/s for highlight




Take angled brush and some Clubbing e/s and apply in crease








(Keep adding black and silver to get what you prefer.)




Stretch lid out a bit and apply Blacktrack f/l








Look like a bloodhound and pull out your bottom lid to apply Blacktrack f/l on bottom rim also








Now here's where we start to smoke.  Take some Clubbing e/s and smudge close to the rim and blend outward.




Done vs. Not done




Now we're done smoking




Apply mascara, my technique:  "WEREWOLF?!"  (I didn't curl them like the FOTD because i didn't want to bring out the hair dryer,etc.)




Now we're finished with the eyes, on to the rest




Apply Ruby Red on cheekbones followed by Deckchair to tone it down,  then take a kabuki and blend it all together with LG Blush-N-Brighten




Apply Burt's Bee's while trying to smile for the camera.  (in my FOTD i followed this with Pinkarat, but I didn't want to waste the precious thing.)

Finished product;;












Now clean up your mess!

comments & criticism welcomed very much!  <3


----------



## n_c (Dec 10, 2006)

That was a great tutorial!


----------



## MissAlly (Dec 10, 2006)

Wow,I should probably fill in my brows,too.


----------



## sharyn (Dec 10, 2006)

Awwww you're so purddy guuurl!!


----------



## ccarp001 (Dec 10, 2006)

great tutorial! thanks for posting this!


----------



## oh_beth (Dec 10, 2006)

Thanks, I like it!


----------



## User67 (Dec 10, 2006)

What kind of brush is it that you use to smudge Clubbing under your eyes?


----------



## star1692 (Dec 11, 2006)

Awesome tutorial girl!! Thanks!


----------



## ebonyannette (Dec 11, 2006)

Yay! I love tutorials!!!!!


----------



## Caderas (Dec 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nyla2120* 

 
_What kind of brush is it that you use to smudge Clubbing under your eyes?_

 
http://www.target.com/gp/detail.html...sin=B0002W1BC2

it's the one brush on very right on the left side.  it's so great for smoking stuff out.  works beautifully!  [along with most of the other brushes in the kit]


----------



## Fallon (Dec 11, 2006)

Nice tutorial, I love the colours you used.


----------



## snowkei (Dec 11, 2006)

Great Tut!!!


----------



## Katja (Dec 11, 2006)

*That was a great tut!  

Where do you get empty e/s palettes from?  Is there a place I can buy just empty ones?*


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Dec 12, 2006)

Great job...thanks!


----------



## stevoulina (Jul 5, 2007)

Can you please bring back the pics? I can only see the last two


----------



## hooked*on*mac (Jul 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stevoulina* 

 
_Can you please bring back the pics? I can only see the last two 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
same for me


----------



## breathless (Jul 6, 2007)

ditto


----------



## ViV04 (Jul 9, 2007)

Love it!


----------

